# Galveston Tournament Update



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Looks like we will have a good turnout. If you are anticipating coming, please shoot me a quick email at [email protected] - I want to make sure I have enough tagging kits and tagging sticks available for all participants.

Attached are tournament hats that will be available, while supplies last, at the Galveston tournament. The hats are black under the visor to decrease glare. [email protected]


----------

